# Dear dutch people im looking 4 a similar band to GORE instrumental sludge heavier?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello fellow from netherland, you guys are aware of utter heavy instrumental trio of the 80 from Venlo Netherlands, i challenge you guys to find me a gore worshiping band heavier than these guys.

To me gore has the loudness factor of the Melvins (usa), but more so metallic, but not straight foward metal but brutally barbaric, the best i could find was england Zonderhoff , there good but there newer stuff a tad neo-prog or math rock( i find this labeling pretencieous, neo-prog is better).Thus said im looking for something more minimalist, motorik, cold ... no vocal please, stricky noise-rocker instrumentalist that border metal but that not.

Im a big fan of Gore, i have all there album even the rare one...

Danke folks :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cool but not heard of these guys and am not from the netherlands


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm Dutch but I can't help, sorry Deprofundis. I vaguely remember having heard of Gore but I'm not into metal(ish) music


----------

